# New cheap(?) beater car



## XJWoody (Apr 26, 2008)

Picked this one up last week: 1979 M-B 300TD.











Here's part of our beater fleet:






92 Buick Century 3.3l V6 @ 240,000 miles
94 GMC Sonoma 4.3l V6 @ 205,000 miles
79 MB 300TD 3.0l I5 @ 201,000 + miles
88 Jeep XJ 4.0l I6 @ 255,000 miles


----------



## cjk (Apr 26, 2008)

Classy wood hauler you got there. 

I just wonder how much parts cost for those MB when you need them.


----------



## Ted J (May 11, 2008)

cjk said:


> Classy wood hauler you got there.
> 
> I just wonder how much parts cost for those MB when you need them.



With the cost of diesel going up he won't be driving it as much, so he might not have to worry about replacing parts.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 11, 2008)

Actually parts aren't bad at all...replaced the alternator (auto zone) for my 
'85 300TD and only cost me 65 bucks for the alternator. Compare that to my friends 05 Ford focus he replaced his alternator for nearly 400 bucks. 
XJ that 3 liter is bullet proof, there is a million mile club for the 5 cylinder 3liter diesel. Any idea what kinda mileage your getting yet? I get about 26 but mine is the sedan not the wagon.
Also have a 90 300TD that has a 2.5liter...she gets nearly 35 mpg. Gotta love the huge sunroofs they put in their cars. Your going to get the itch to make bio diesel or want to convert her to run veggie oil.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 11, 2008)

If you decide you don't like her hit me up...looks rust free, hows the interior?


----------

